# ventilador que girar pra el lado contrario



## einsten (Dic 4, 2011)

hola bueno hace tiempo estube en donde mi abuela y entre sus cosa vi un ventilador... lo encendi pero no echava aire el aire lo enviaba por la parte de atras .....y bueno no se que hacer


----------



## maxee (Dic 4, 2011)

Y que tipo de motor es?


----------



## powerful (Dic 4, 2011)

No estaría volteada las paletas


----------



## fas0 (Dic 4, 2011)

tiene invertido los cables... según como los pongas, tira para adelante o para atrás.


----------



## maxee (Dic 4, 2011)

Por eso preguntaba que tipo de motor es, si es de corriente continua invirte el giro segun la polaridad. Si es de alterna no.

Saludos Maxee


----------



## lchox (Dic 4, 2011)

Si es de alterna monofásico, la única forma de que gire al reves es cambiar de lugar la llave selectora de bobinado. Generalmente está arriba del zócalo para la luz del ventilador. Si no trae esta llave no creo que haya otra opcion que rebobinar el motor para que gire al revés


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 4, 2011)

capas sacaron las paletas para limpiarlas y las pusieron alreves


----------



## elprofetellez (Dic 4, 2011)

o en realidad se trata de un Extractor de Aire, no de un ventilador.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 4, 2011)

Lo de las paletas al revez es FALSO, ellas llevan una inclinacion (angulo) y si las colocas al reves el angulo es el mismo, puede que el giro este invertido eso si es posible, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## powerful (Dic 5, 2011)

A mi me ha pasado......encontrar las paletas al reves cuando trabajé  en control de calidad .


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 5, 2011)

No me refiero q sacar paleta por paleta sino a todo el conjunto entero como normalmente vienen en estos ventiladores, y ponerlo alreves.


----------



## elgriego (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola einsten,Que tipo de motor utiliza este ventilador,es un motor de ambas corrientes con carbones como los de los taladros ,batidoras etc o es de D.C.Deberias subir fotos para que te podamos guiar mejor ,otra cosa ,cuantos cables salen del motor y de que color son?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2011)

elprofetellez dijo:


> o en realidad se trata de un Extractor de Aire, no de un ventilador.



Si es un extractor como de cocina, casi con seguridad es reversible, puede girar en ambos sentidos.





Mira de encuentrar la llave que invierte el giro es un conmutador de 3 vías 3 posiciones


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 5, 2011)

jajaja

Pero no se hagan tanto la cabeza muchachos...esos ventiladores giran al reves porque son muy viejos...y antes se bobinaban al reves...

dan aire y todo porque las aspas también estan invertidas...

Lo que pasa es que eventualmente se queman o algo y el salamin del bobinador los bobina normalmente para que giran a la derecha...y luego bueno no echa el aire.

son muy divertidos y ya no quedan muchos...

mi Abuelo tiene uno y es obvio que lo quiero de herencia...


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 5, 2011)

Es un ventilador con jaula de ardilla???? esos estan optimizados para girar en un solo sentido...
Ahora bien , si es tan antiguo puede que sea con carbones ( perdi uno historico que habia en mi casa!!)
En tal caso puede que sea un motor serie ( como las agujereadoras , etc ) . 

Se hacian asi porque en otras epocas , convivian aun las centrales de DC !! ... y se llamaban "corriente universal" porque servian para ambas.

Tambien habia radios asi ( a valvulas ) ... no recuerdo como hacian la fuente .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 5, 2011)

[/ATTACH]Hola Amigo, aqui te adjunto un esquema de motor tipo AC monofasico, y la forma de conexionado para cambio de sentido de giro.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 5, 2011)

Puede ser, como puede que no...pero si es un ventilador de fundición, viejo, seguro de color gris o celeste grisaseo...es lo que digo yo 

jajaja


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 5, 2011)

Si fuera un asincronico... se invierten las conexiones de los dos bobinados ( el del capacitor y el otro ) ... pero nunca vi un venti con capacitor....


----------



## einsten (Dic 6, 2011)

es un motor de corriente alterna parecido a los de licuadora  bueno a y les dejo unas imagenes ... sobre el diodo que comente en el primer mensaje no existe me confundi al escribir...y tampoco tiene una llave de giro....y sobre la paletas voy a compararla s con otro ventilador que tengo ..
.caracteristicas

 el ventilador pequeño con paletas de plastico.
y trae un lampara incluida


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 6, 2011)

Si mal no veo tiene capacitor ... por tanto es asincronico....cuantos cables salen del motor??
parecen 5 ... y como hace el control de velocidad ?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2011)

Alguen lo desarmo y lo armo al reves, invirtio el estator y por eso gira al reves, eso he visto ciento de veces con motorcitos en jaula de ardilla o polo se sombra


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 6, 2011)

Hola, "gralmente." en los motores con varios devanados, para diferentes velocidades, consiste en al menos dos devanados individuales. Uno de ellos el devanado principal. El otro es un devanado con varias derivaciones, el cual es alimentado a traves del condensador, para garantizar el desfase.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 7, 2011)

Es lo que ya he dicho...bobinaron al revés...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 7, 2011)

Cuando lo pones asi pareciera que dijeras que lo han bobinado al reves, pero como las bobinas van el estator entoces lo propio y no se presta a confusión es armado con el estator invertido


----------



## fernandob (Dic 7, 2011)

estator, sincronico , asincronico, jaula de ardilla. 

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!*


pero veo algo interesante aca : 
se han juntado varios que saben de motores y saben distinguirlos, y me atrevo a pedirles un favor:

podria alguno abrir un tema, digamos :

"TIPOS DE MOTORES Y COMO DISTINGUIRLOS " 

y ponen fotos, los explican brevemente , asi uno sabe /aprende.
de verdad, yo siempre escucho y ahi me quedo, puedo buscar en la web "motores asicronicos " y aparecen planos de espiras y un monton de cosas que me sumergen en la catalexia total onda homero cuando se duerme con la baba en la boca por que el cerebro se le bloquea .

por favor...........


----------



## NarXEh (Dic 7, 2011)

Buenas!



fernandob dijo:


> estator, sincronico , asincronico, jaula de ardilla.
> 
> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...



Apoyo tu moción fernandob.

saludos

p.d.: como no era de techo no puedo opinar


----------



## pandacba (Dic 7, 2011)

Pero acalara que tipos de motores, porque aqui hay gente que sabe de motores electricos, de combustión interna, de combutión externa, de turbinas, de motores cohetes........


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 7, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Es lo que ya he dicho...bobinaron al revés...



Amigo, los devanados pueden estar bobinados en cualquier sentido, todo depende de como estan polarizados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

Correligionario Einstein 

Del motor pueden salir 3 o 4 cables.

Caso 4 cables , con un tester puesto en continuidad debes identificar los dos pares , luego inviertes uno de los pares y probás !

Caso 3 cables , una línea van conectadas a un cable suelto del motor y la otra a uno de los cables que van al capacitor (que son dos) , tenés que cambiar la línea al otro extremo del capacitor y probar.

Caso 5 , 6 , 7 cables , tienen la regulación de velocidad y se complica .


----------



## einsten (Dic 9, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Correligionario Einstein
> 
> Del motor pueden salir 3 o 4 cables.
> 
> ...








bueno hare lo que me sugieres ... comento despues como me fue....


----------



## vargas1961 (Ene 3, 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo con el amigo pandacba,es estator esta al reves,desmontalo y donde tienes ahora la helice pon la tapa y viceversa veras como gira al reves.


----------

